# whats your favorite?



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

which one would you buy?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

At the moment, none. I'm all XD


----------



## Hokkmike (Oct 22, 2007)

I would probably buy any, except the 1911.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Sig. With Glock coming in a close second.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Always looking for another 1911.


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

1911 but not modern Colt have Kimber but like em all.:mrgreen:


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I say 1911.


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

Glock full size for me.
Scott


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That was a tough one to vote on. I have a 226..I have a few 1911's though. They are just great. There's a reason that the 1911 design is one of the most copied....ever. LoL - I really like my Sig though :watching:


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Out of those choices, definitely the Sig. But i'm an XD man myself like Jeff.


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

I was guessing that the 1911 was going to win


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

Of the listed choices, Glock with the Sig right behind it.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I really like the 1911's and would like one, but I can't justify the $$$ and I have no need for one. 

My vote goes to Sig and the M&P second, both full size and .40S&W....


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> At the moment, none. I'm all XD


Im with Jeff on this one... XD for me thanks


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I chose 1911....but it and my 4" XD45 are running neck in neck


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Everyone knows I will say the P99 is the best - but under your choices - I vote USP


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Everyone knows I will say the P99 is the best - but under your choices - I vote USP


LoL I've been on this forum less than a month and I as soon as I saw "Shipwreck" on the last post I was like... HMM I wander what he said... P99 anyone... lol


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Not on the list*

My favorite is not on the list. Those are all nice guns, but they are not what I would buy. There are lots of very good guns of equal quality for alot less money, such as Witness, Taurus, Ruger, and many others. I refuse to get stuck in the "Brand Nane Rut". There are good deals out there, check with your dealer and do your research.:smt023


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*S&W 40 for me / 1911 2nd*

I've never test fired anything else on the list but the Glock full-size and the 1911. When you say .40 cal S&W - do you mean the MP? Sigma? or the 410?
I own a Sigma (about 600 put through it so far wthout incident) and I am pretty happy with it - yes even more so than the Glock - just feels better. (although I really like a 1911's accuracy)


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

Of those that are listed, I have to take the 1911, although I'm not real crazy about any of them.
My favorite full size service pistol is the Walther P99.


----------



## cncguns (Dec 15, 2007)

Have to go with the 1911...With the Sig as a real close second.


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

*Usp*

If I had to pick one a table it would be USP, but if could bring my own it would be an XD. I've been loylal to 1911 pistals since I was a kid. I'm still loylal to them but I love my two XD's.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Out of those listed, the USP. If I'm bringing my own..its the XD all the way!


----------



## glennc (May 12, 2006)

I've owned both a Sig P226 and a 1911, so Sig gets my vote.
I also like the new Sig P250.
http://www.americancopmagazine.com/articles/SIG/SIG.htm


----------

